# T'Giving Trip



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

Will be in P,cola end of this month and was wondering if there will be any Reds around the area? And if so where would be a good spot to try? I plan to fish the pier a couple days (not the tee) but is there a section of the pier where we would stand a better chance?



Thanks in advance for any help I can get


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

I wouldn't go to that damn pier if I was you. There are MANY spots to fish from the areas bridges and beaches that produce nice slot redfish that don't involve you putting up with any a**holes. Try Bob sikes bridge (at the far south of the north side), florida point, AL point, Pensacola beach, Navarre beach, Simpson fishing pier (more like a boardwalk, as it doesn't go out over the water). All these places have fish, minus the a**holes and $7.50 charge


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

There are PLENTY of great people at the pier.


----------



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

Not a Doubt in my mind that there are really Great People there, And When we get There I will be checking it out! But still any info on other Locations or areas will be Greatly Appreciated. I'm not asking for guys to Burn their Personal Spots,but maybe a few places to try or a few hints at methods and such.



my Girlfriend and I are Die hard Surf Striper Fisherman , And would Love to catch a few Reds



I would like to Thank you Guys for your Replys, If anyone Else has any more info Please post it! Any info will help!



Thanks Again!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

> *roofordie (11/18/2008)*I wouldn't go to that damn pier if I was you. There are MANY spots to fish from the areas bridges and beaches that produce nice slot redfish that don't involve you putting up with any a**holes. Try Bob sikes bridge (at the far south of the north side), florida point, AL point, Pensacola beach, Navarre beach, Simpson fishing pier (more like a boardwalk, as it doesn't go out over the water). All these places have fish, minus the a**holes and $7.50 charge




If i was an asshole pier fisherman id tell you to lick my balls.. but im not so have a nice night..


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

This time of the year there are not to many people fishing the pier, mostly bonita fisherman.you will have the best chance with a red either on the T or right before it on the west side with bait on the bottom or you could try closer to the beach for one to swim by and throw a jig at them. As for other places i would try bob sikes on either side with bait on bottom. 





As for the comment about a**holes on the pier..there are rude people every public spot you fish and you just have to deal with that. I will tell you that there are ten times as many nice, helpful people that will be more than willing to help you in any way, that fish out there. i don't think its necessary to discourage anyone from fishing the pier there are many fish to catch and many things to learn from the pier.


----------



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

> *tmass (11/18/2008)*This time of the year there are not to many people fishing the pier, mostly bonita fisherman.you will have the best chance with a red either on the T or right before it on the west side with bait on the bottom or you could try closer to the beach for one to swim by and throw a jig at them. As for other places i would try bob sikes on either side with bait on bottom.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






#1) Dylan--:clap



#2)Tmass Thank You for your Informative Reply! Hope to Meet you and others While I'm there Will definitely try your info. Will be Bringing Fresh Menhaden (bunker) from here Anything else good for Bait (Mackeral -etc?) Thanx But I have a few more Question Where is Bob Sikes?,also Where is the Fishing Bridge? And the Three Mile Bridge is that the bridge to Pensacola city from the Beach?










http://s257.photobucket.com/albums/hh208/junkmansj/Striped Bass/?albumview=slideshow


----------



## lingfisher1 (Oct 9, 2007)

3 mile is the one goin from Pensacola to Gulf Breeze

Bob Sikes is the one going from gulf breeze to Pensacola Beach


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

> *jigslinger (11/18/2008)*There are PLENTY of great people at the pier.


Didn't say there wasn't. But for every outstanding person I've met out there I have had a run in with someone who has the personality of a she ****. I am from the great white north and have been here for two years now. when I first came down here I used to go to tthe pier every chance I got. I thinks it's been about a year since I've been back out there. Good fishing, I like catching the mixed bag, I don't like dealing with a**holes. If I pay to go fishing out there, I don't care WHO has been fishing the pier since were old enough to walk. I have just as much right to it as they do. THEY don't feel the same way. But, not all experiences are the same. I hopejunkmasj has a pleasant experience out there and catches a few big reds. If not junkmasj, try the spots I mentioned or PM me and I'll give you a hole or two you can fish from the shore. Good luck and enjoy the beautiful fishery of FLORIDA


----------



## junkmansj (Nov 14, 2008)

Thanks roofordie, I surely do understand what you saying about people! will only have a short period of time to check things out so I need all the help I can get.


----------



## fishinstevez (Oct 26, 2008)

for 7.50 they should be driving you to the end in the golf cart or is that for vip give me a break i have met some cool cats down there but also occasional d!ckwad. stick to the free spots my 2 cents


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

> *roofordie (11/19/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *jigslinger (11/18/2008)*There are PLENTY of great people at the pier.
> ...


I guess it's just how you approach people. I haven't had any problems to speak of. Most of the guys out there will help you any way they can. There are crabby people everywhere but I don't let them bother me. This time of the year, there aren't quite as many people out there anyway.


----------

